# Suggest best Thriller and/or Stephen King



## Annjonathan76 (Jan 15, 2013)

I am new to Kindle device....
Can someone suggest, which is the best thriller you have read in Kindle ?


----------



## Annjonathan76 (Jan 15, 2013)

and what is best from Stephen King ? Just one name please..!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Ann!

I split out your request into a thread of it's own. . .we've got lots of thriller and King fans here so I'm sure you'll get a lot of suggestions.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Best Stephen King - Salem's Lot

Best Thriller - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

My favorite thriller on Kindle is "No Justice" by Darcia Helle. I just read last week that it is about to be released as an audio book.


----------



## msf72vtny (Nov 28, 2012)

For Stephen King, I would suggest either _The Dead Zone_, _The Shining_, or _It_. If you made me choose one, I'd probably pick _The Shining_ . . . It's a very moody and atmospheric novel, and the characters are great.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Best Stephen King?  Pick one: The Shining, 'Salem's Lot, Misery, The Green Mile, Different Seasons.

Best thriller? William already recommended Red Dragon by Thomas Harris, and you really can't go wrong there.  But I'm more partial to William Goldman's Marathon Man myself.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Not a King fan, here, but as far as thrillers go, I might recommend _Red Alert_, the novel upon which the movie "Doctor Strangelove" was (somewhat loosely) based. Though written several decades ago, I found it held up quite well when I read it (for the first time) last year.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Another vote for "Salem's Lot".


----------



## christopherruz (May 5, 2012)

IT was King's best novel, in my opinion. I re-read it every year and it never fails to fascinate and terrify.


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

Best King I would say The Stand.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Read some of Philip Margolin's early books for good thrillers.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Tracey said:


> Best King I would say The Stand.


Best book, worst movie.


----------



## Bill Brauker (Jan 17, 2013)

Best thriller: The Mark of the Assassin - Daniel Silva

King - 11/22/63: A Novel


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Best book, worst movie.


I take this back regarding The Stand as a movie. Just watched _1408 _last night. It's worse.


----------



## JLH3 (Jan 9, 2012)

Best King - 'Salem's Lot (Rereading it for the fourth time right now).

As to the point about worst movie - I don't think The Stand is the worst movie, but it clearly has some of the worst performances. Corin Nemic and Laura San Giacomo are basically subpar, but Molly Ringwald is _dreadful_.

Best thriller? I'd have to think over that one.


----------



## JLH3 (Jan 9, 2012)

Although, now that I REALLY think about it, the best King is Danse Macabre or On Writing.  But something tells me that's not what you're looking for.


----------



## Y. K. Greene (Jan 26, 2011)

Stephen King - I've always *loved* Book 3 of the Dark Tower series: The Wastelands. Fantasy, Adventure and a healthy dollop of that delicious horror that turns the most ordinary things into nightmare inducing monsters. What's not to love


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

thrillers - anything by Boyd Morrison.  he is a superb writer and a friend here on the boards.


----------



## rrodenparker (Jan 18, 2013)

For Stephen King, the creepiest book I've read is Salem's Lot.  And although the movie was made-for-TV, it was really creepy, too!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_The Shining_ is terrific fun, but _Salem's Lot_, apart from being a great horror novel, is a brilliant character study of a small American town. Why that's never been recognized by the 'serious critics' totally eludes me.


----------



## JLH3 (Jan 9, 2012)

> _The Shining _ is terrific fun


Was ready to agree to that, then kind of had to laugh over the use of the word 'fun', given the book is about an alcoholic father who tries to murder his family. Still love the book, though.


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

As for King, I'd go with the majority of "votes" already listed and say Salem's Lot.  (The Shinning is probably his most complete and crystalline works.  Many think The Stand is his best work.  If you like epic, go with The Stand.)

As for thrillers, I've enjoyed the works or J.A. Konrath.  His Jack Daniels serious is a great mix of thrills and comedy.  Tom Clancy had some great military/techno-thrillers early in his career until his books got a little bloated. 

Silence of the Lambs is the only book that ever made me sit up in bed and really contemplate whether someone was really out there like that (like a sociopathic killer) who was out to get ME!  

--
R.J. Spears


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

King's 'The Shining' is my favorite of his.


----------



## Grumbles (Nov 29, 2011)

Annjonathan76 said:


> I am new to Kindle device....
> Can someone suggest, which is the best thriller you have read in Kindle ?


I can agree with all the Stephen King choices below, including Salam's Lot. I would be sure to check out 11/22/63 as well. I haven't read it yet, but it has good reviews and is surprisingly cheap right now for some reason ($3.99). This will be the cheapest novel to start with, the rest start around 7.99 I believe.


----------



## DanielleUidam (Jan 22, 2013)

I would probably say the Shining.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Go with the Shining - this book literally gave me nightmares. 
And another vote for Red Dragon. As far as thrillers go, this was great ( original movie was awful)

The Stand is my _favourite_ Stephen King, with The Talisman & IT close behind.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Pet Sematary and Needfull Things are two of Stephen King's books that I've many times since I was a kid. 

Thriller - Intensity, by Dean Koontz. Hell, any of Dean Koontz's earlier works are great.


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Carrie. Such a great novel by Stephen King. Love that one.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

sbaum4853 said:


> I'm surprised no one's mentioned Carrie. Such a great novel by Stephen King. Love that one.


True. Great book. Though maybe the name hits a little too close to home for me.


----------



## Anotherdreamer (Jan 21, 2013)

Best King book for me was The Stand. 
The tv version didn't do it justice.


----------



## thedavebright (Sep 8, 2012)

For King stuff, The Shining, IT, The Stand, Needful Things. Can't go wrong with any of them (I'm more partial to Needful things than most fans though)

Thrillers, eh it's been awhile since I've really read one that caught my attention. Angels and Demons by Dan Brown is a good read.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

_'Salem's Lot_ is my favorite King novel, and is probably the best thriller I've read. (His writing was so good that I felt as if I had been transported to 'Salem's Lot, and I could almost feel and smell the cobwebs and mustiness in some of the locales. Throughout the entire book, I felt as if someone were watching me, and I refused to sit in front of a window or near a mirror while I was reading it.) As for King's books, I'd strongly suggest that you read _11/22/63_. It was a wonderful book, but not a thriller per se. As for thrillers in general, I have to admit that I love books by both Nelson DeMille and Vince Flynn. Both writers have quite a few political thrillers, and I have yet to read even one book by either author that has let me down. (DeMille partnered with Thomas Block to write the book _Mayday_, which is a definite page-turner. I lent the paperback to several people, and nearly all read it in one or two sittings, as did I.)


----------



## Gaia Revane (Jan 26, 2013)

It's not strictly a thriller, but I thought 11/22/63 was amazing. It's definitely the best book Stephen King has put out in a while. Funnily enough, the creepiest/most unsettling parts liberally refer to the plot of _It_ (which made me check that book out too -- great read!) If you want a sweeping adventure with some intrigue and just a tiny bit of horror, I'd definitely grab a copy.


----------



## Tshoe (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm gonna say one that completely held my attention till I read the last page (at 4:30 a.m.... and my preschooler needed to get up for school at 6:30) was Ted Dekker's Thr3e.  I had started it around 11 thinking I'd read a chapter, then head to bed... yeah right.   Awesome book.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Best Stephen King book: Misery.

Best thriller ever? That's a tough one. I think Red Dragon is very, very good, but I'll go with Michael Crichton's Jurassic Park.


----------



## Gaia Revane (Jan 26, 2013)

Eric C said:


> Michael Crichton's Jurassic Park.


Yes, definitely this. Not the sequel though, it's decidedly much inferior.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have to agree that "Jurassic Park" is near the top of my thriller list.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Misery, by Stephen King 

The Killing Room, by John Manning, assuming you include supernatural as a part of thrillers

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ade_grant (Jan 25, 2013)

christopherruz said:


> IT was King's best novel, in my opinion. I re-read it every year and it never fails to fascinate and terrify.


This and Pet Semetary. Sooooo good.


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

> The Killing Room, by John Manning, assuming you include supernatural as a part of thrillers


I really loved this book. I got so involved in it that I had dreams about it!!!


----------



## sheldonchs (Mar 23, 2012)

For me, the best of King came before the fame. His early works are lean and meanly written. It's clear he cared about not just what he wrote, but how he wrote it. Hence many votes above for 'Salem's Lot (1975), though surprisingly few for Carrie (1973). The best of his early writing has to be his stories collected in Night Shift, most of which date from the late '60s and early 70s. Classic stuff.


----------



## Gaia Revane (Jan 26, 2013)

sheldonchs said:


> For me, the best of King came before the fame. His early works are lean and meanly written.


Interesting that you say that, because my favourite Stephen King book is _The Long Walk_ (one of the Bachman books), which is apparently the first novel he ever wrote. Not sure if it's available on Kindle, but if you like his earlier works, you should definitely check it out.


----------



## Thundermatts (Feb 4, 2013)

I love, love, love Insomnia by King. But I don't know if it's my favorite of his. It's hard for me to choose over The Shining, The Stand, etc. And that book of four novellas that features The Body? Man oh man, is that thing great. (Does that have Apt Pupil too? lol. Apt Pupil is one of my faves from King.)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Harris' "The Red Dragon" (read it with the lights on) and King's "Misery."


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody else has posted this one... I'm currently reading Under the Dome and its got me hooked.


----------



## Thundermatts (Feb 4, 2013)

Under the Dome is pretty awesome. That was the latest one of his I've read.


----------



## higgsbroson (Feb 7, 2013)

The Stand and IT was pretty awesome.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not a big King fan, so no recommendation there. For thrillers, however, Daniel Silva's Gabriel Allon books are a lot of fun. Also, Lee Child's Reacher books are great.


----------

